# Pit Orchestra Contract



## BrockTucker (Feb 4, 2011)

My music director has requested a contract for our pit orchestra for an upcoming show. We've never contracted our musicians before so I'm wondering if anyone has a document they use that I can use for reference in drafting something up. I'm planning to list dates of performances and rehearsals, their compensation and what the terms are if they have to miss a performance or rehearsal for any reason.

Any suggestions on what to include beyond that or examples would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 5, 2011)

There is the musician's union (American Federation of Musicians) who are hired for most of the large musicals, especially in New York. If you have a local near you (maybe this one), they may be able to provide you with the requirements for using their members. I know that many non-union staging companies base their contracts off of the local IATSE and the same for actors' contracts being based off of Actor's Equity contracts.


----------

